# Test



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How to make a poll


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oops !! LOL

:curtain:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Whoops is right! You Failed! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, but Goldengirls550 will be smashing success.

It's a small sacrifice :wave:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

You must be a risk-taker.....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I have moments


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> How to make a poll


Haha Jo Ellen, I laughed and laughed when I read this. :


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> How to make a poll


OOPS
He He He nice try though Jo Ellen:lol:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well... this was actually posted a while ago but I just read it. I found the other post you made. It helped me alot. A tad bit more descriptive I might add


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Is that what you were trying to do?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This thread was hilarious!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, reading Jo Ellens instructions brought me to success.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, Vern -- you did this didn't you 

Actually I wasn't meaning to do anything, I was just walking myself through the process of creating a poll step by step and ended up posting in the process.

Note to self: It doesn't work that way :

:wave:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL I didn't do anything. I thought that was your poll! :bowl::doh::uhoh:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You're fibbing, Vern!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

More like a "white" lie. That is not really lying.


----------

